# Speaker relays?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so i have a Vmusic2 unit and I got it to play samples last night.
It works great So now I am thinking about how many of these I will need to do the whole setup that I want to do. Part of the problem is that I want sound to come from different parts of the display at different times. So I got to thinking what about having a relay board that switches which the active speakers are based on where I want the sample to come from? That way I can have for instance two or three characters talking to each other (one at a time obviously) from different parts of the area and have the sound come from their location , but do it all with one mp3 player.

Anyone try a setup like this?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

yes, I experimented with that idea and it does work. Just make sure you have enough pause between sounds when switching speakers, so you don't have an overlap or you can really hear the switching thus spoiling the effect. the reason I tried it was to utilize the same amplifier for multiple props. I used a Kit74 with VSA to do it.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

IF you are using the VMusic with a Prop-1, AND you could find some 12 volt powered computer speakers(though I guess you could use standard 9 volt ones with a resistor to bring the Prop-1 voltage down), then you could have the Prop-1 power the various speakers on and off in connection to each segment.


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

*simple relays worked for me*

I hooked a bunch of relays up to control one side of the speaker connections and switch in-between them. I was worried about electrical noise on the speaker side but other than the click at the relay it works fine for me. Be sure to have only one speaker on at a time for a given driven amplifier channel since you will lower the impedance and draw more current....

Freshly Doug


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup, that's exactly how a speaker selector switch works. 

If you're switching at speaker level (VMusic2 > amplifier > switching relays > speakers) you can connect all the speakers negative terminals together and just switch the positive connections, as long as you don't have more than 1 speaker playing at a time. If you're connecting at the pre-amp level (VMusic2 > switching relays > amplifier > speakers) you could probably get away with having 2 speakers playing at once.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Great! My plan is to go Vmusic2 > amp > relays > speakers
And have the Negative terminals all hooked up and have the relays switch the positives.
I only need one set on at a time, so that is no problem.
I may also use it for my VSA setup if I have time.

(I feel like I am already running out of time and it's not even July yet!)


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

5artist5 said:


> (I feel like I am already running out of time and it's not even July yet!)


If you didn't you wouldn't be a yard haunter!


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah putting the relay between the amp and the speaker will help avoid pops every time one switches in.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh that is a great idea, this would only require 1 amplifier to run a bunch of different speakers. nice.


----------



## deanhunt (May 27, 2008)

Go to "simplecircuitboards.com" and contact Jeff. He makes a circuit board really cheap that will move the sound around just like you want.


----------

